
Google's Plan to Eliminate Human Driving in 5 Years - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/google-wants-eliminate-human-driving-5-years/
======
ColinWright
Having driven in London, Paris, Madrid, and Nice, this just serves to remind
me of the bubble so many tech people inhabit.

Unqualified, it's laughable. Qualified, it's meaningless.

------
conradfr
Let's say I view it as the inevitable next big disruption, even if five years
seems quite optimistic. What would be a good way to invest in this as a modest
individual ?

~~~
HenryTheHorse
Buy stock in companies that are investing in self-driving cars. That's your
easiest point of entry.

